# Crude Oil Price Falls



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

http://money.cnn.com/2006/06/08/markets/oi...dex.htm?cnn=yes

More about Zarqawi's death
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,198651,00.html


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Speaking as an American and a retired member of the USAF I am extremely happy about this. The lowered oil prices are just frosting on the cake. Thinking that murderous and evil man is gone is the best part.

Reverie


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm glad they got him and all the others as well. Gas rose $.08 to $2.78 in 2 days here for whatever reason but I bet it takes 4 weeks to get back down to $2.70.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good news indeed!!!

Anything that gets us closer to bringing our brave men and women home, is OK by me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That is great news but unfortunately our work is not done. It will help but there's one big fish left and there always seems to be more waiting in the wings.

Congrats to the men and women respsonsible for the air strike.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> That is great news but unfortunately our work is not done. It will help but there's one big fish left and there always seems to be more waiting in the wings.
> 
> Congrats to the men and women respsonsible for the air strike.
> [snapback]119411[/snapback]​


I happily agree with all of you. One more terrorist down, one big one to go, but I think if we can remain strong we can get him too. The icing on the cake would be lower gas prices and a strong economy. To all you Outbackers who are serving in the Armed Forces. Great job and thanks.








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hats of to all the military men/women out there!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Definitely Great news









Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I heard some statements to the effect of "there are a hundred more to take his place". 
I'm sure we have a hundred more of those 500lb smart bombs in our inventory....and then some.

Bob


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I think the most amazing comment is the one by the California congressman.

"This is just to cover Bush's [rear] so he doesn't have to answer" for Iraqi civilians being killed by the U.S. military and his own sagging poll numbers, said Rep. Pete Stark, California Democrat. "Iraq is still a mess -- get out."

Story

I will keep my thoughts to myself.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

biga said:


> I think the most amazing comment is the one by the California congressman.
> 
> "This is just to cover Bush's [rear] so he doesn't have to answer" for Iraqi civilians being killed by the U.S. military and his own sagging poll numbers, said Rep. Pete Stark, California Democrat. "Iraq is still a mess -- get out."
> 
> ...


I won't. What a jerk. What that statement boils down to is putting politics ahead of the military. People like that are willing to sell their souls and the lives of the military so they can further their political agenda. I hope Rep. Stark understands that it takes sacrifice to make the world a better place. Too bad he is such a selfish, self-centered political prostitute he can't see what he is doing.

Reverie

all better now...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

biga said:


> I think the most amazing comment is the one by the California congressman.
> 
> "This is just to cover Bush's [rear] so he doesn't have to answer" for Iraqi civilians being killed by the U.S. military and his own sagging poll numbers, said Rep. Pete Stark, California Democrat. "Iraq is still a mess -- get out."
> 
> ...


But why?

I mean this directed to myself as much as anyone, but it's about time we start speaking up and let pathetic politicians like Stark know we're sick of his asinine self-serving comments.

His president (Hillary's husband) bombs an aspirin factory in the name of fighting terrorism the night before he was going to be impeached - Bush gets one of the world's top terrorists killed - and this clown actually has the audacity to even suggest it was just a marketing ploy?!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I was mostly keeping my thoughts to myself to avoid offending anyone here or stepping over any rules. The best thing that could be said to this kind of person is "you lost your re-election".

I also heard on a morning show today the hosts were calling for (tongue planted firmly in cheek) the troops to be pulled out of Bosnia since they have been there too long.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thor


----------

